# Feeding change from puppy to adult quantities



## Woodgates (Sep 11, 2016)

Hi 

Could some of you please advise on when Cockapoo puppies are fully grown and hence when to change from puppy portions to adult portions ?

Our Cockapoo puppy Ruby is approaching 6 months now and weighs 9.4kg. We have been feeding her Nutriment Raw puppy formula 3 times a day and she loves it and cleans the bowl immediately

We are now in the process of switching to Adult formula which shes not as keen on even though very similar and reducing her meals to 2 per day.

The food supplier advises 5 to 6 percent of body weight per day as a puppy switching to 2 to 3 percent when fully grown. 

We are a little unsure now how much is best to feed between now and around 9months which we believe is around the time she will have finished growing and are we best switching to 2 meals now? 5percent in 2 meals seems a lot to us but OK in 3

Any help or advice much appreciated


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

So I switched to raw when they were 1. And I fed them about 3% of their anticipated adult weight (about 20 lbs). I then adjusted up or down depending on feel. For Beemer he needed 4-5% of body weight until about 3 years old. He's now about 3.5%. Lexi needed closer to 2.5%. Though she'd like to eat a pound each time. But pretty consistent all of the way. 

I think 6 months is still puppy. If you feed the adult formulas (which I think usually have different fat/protein ratios) I'd feed Ruby what you think she'll weigh after 1 year. My two kept growing until about 18months. Some seem to stop growing closer to 12 months. But 6 months is still puppy in my books. 

Oh and at 1 year they weighed about 15 pounds. They now weigh 21 pounds. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Woodgates (Sep 11, 2016)

OK thanks very much for the advice so we have at least another 6 months to adjust her gradually and adjust percentage according to feel between 3 and 5.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Dot aged 3 still eats 5% of her weight and her weight has been consistent for the last year, so I reckon what she eats suits her - she is on the skinny side - but then she is hyper!!! Kiki eats far less and is a inclined to podginess - she obviously gets lost of extra calories from consuming rabbit poop.. I fed three meals a day until 18 months and probably started weaning off puppy food around 11 months, but did it gradually. 
Some days they still have lunch (chicken wing!)
think with each dog it can be a bit trial and error-ish. I always go on how my dogs look, feel and weigh, with Dot I did check with the vet that she was not underweight and was told she had the perfect weight and an exceptionally healthy heart rate... all that hyper bouncing and a raw diet are obviously good for her...
I'm lucky in that none of mine are fussy eaters, that would make the whole process much worse.


----------



## Lexi&Beemer (May 5, 2013)

Marzi said:


> Dot aged 3 still eats 5% of her weight and her weight has been consistent for the last year, so I reckon what she eats suits her - she is on the skinny side - but then she is hyper!!! Kiki eats far less and is a inclined to podginess - she obviously gets lost of extra calories from consuming rabbit poop.. I fed three meals a day until 18 months and probably started weaning off puppy food around 11 months, but did it gradually.
> Some days they still have lunch (chicken wing!)
> think with each dog it can be a bit trial and error-ish. I always go on how my dogs look, feel and weigh, with Dot I did check with the vet that she was not underweight and was told she had the perfect weight and an exceptionally healthy heart rate... all that hyper bouncing and a raw diet are obviously good for her...
> I'm lucky in that none of mine are fussy eaters, that would make the whole process much worse.



Marzi, Lexi is to like Kiki whereas Beemer is like Dot. She would sleep all day if she could. But he'd be on the go for most of the day if he could. So the Vet is amazed at how healthy they are - though something interesting is in the past two checkups, they've had low blood sugar - almost borderline diabetic but no symptoms. He thinks it's hereditary as they both have the same blood glucose levels. But I wondered if other raw fed dogs have the same profile. 

I was laughing about a chicken wing for lunch because they'd finish one in about 1 minute and start looking for more. They are crazy chewers so their snacks/lunch are duck necks or beef back rib on occasion. 

I love feeding raw because even over feeding once or twice a week has really little effect on their weight. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

